# Can't load TSF app on ios



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi
Every time I open the tech support forum app I get a parse error that says there might be a plugin error coming back from the server...
And the app just pinwheels

Anyone have any idea why?
The app works fine on my iPhone 4s running iOS 7

iPhone 5 on iOS 9.3.2 won't load it. I've tried uninstalling and redownloading several times. 

Thanks


----------



## Tech Admin (Sep 10, 2010)

can you get me a screenshot of what you are looking at?

~Shane


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's a screen cap of the message I get. I noticed it's now happening on my older iPhone 4s on iOS 7 as well as the iPhone 5 on iOS 9.3.2
I've selected the option to submit the issue a few times but regardless of what I choose I just get the loading pinwheel until I close the app.


----------



## Tech Admin (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you for the screen shot, I have passed on all information to the tech team, we will try to fix the issue as soon as possible.

Thank you 

~ Glenda


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Is anyone else experiencing this? I still can't pass the loading circle after submitting the error report.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Happens on Android phone as well, i have not been able to use the app for some time, please be patient as they are working on it.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh okay. 
It's good to know its not just something on my phone(s). Thank you


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

I have the same issue as well. Hopefully it will get sorted out soon.


----------

